

Help a Startup Out: A Craigslist for Startups - amymcagle
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/05/help-a-startup-out-a-craigslist-for-startups.php#more

======
sh1mmer
Anything to do with HARO?

~~~
gojomo
It does not appear to be related... which risks a legal nastygram from the
HARO guy.

<http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20100228/1646008328.shtml>

~~~
bmcmanus
Interesting to read that, but Chris and Peter are actually friends and he's
very kindly helped provide guidance for this. I'll let you know if we get a
call later though :-)

------
spudlyo
Needs a search option.

~~~
bmcmanus
Amen to that. Working on it :-)

